# Chicken Swings!



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Chicken Swings!



> Birds, as a species, have a tendency to perch. Regardless of the type of bird, they all seem to do the same thing, that being sit on a tree limb, ladder rung, railing or other type of similar surface. Hens are generally provided with nesting boxes where they can have a seat, but you can expand on that and give them other places to sit that can offer them a bit more fun and excitement. One such idea is to try out a chicken swing! That may sound bizarre, but those who have tried it have...


Read more about this article here...


----------

